# Want to move to Holland .. my Dreamland



## expat_sourabh (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi All,

I want to move to Netherlands. I am into IT with 7 yrs of exp with skills of BI/DW and data migration. I currently stay in India.

Any pointers will be helpful.

Regards,
Sourabh


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Dutch immigration laws might be pretty tight these days so I assume that the only way to get permits granted is if your sponsored by a Dutch employer. So first find a job, then your changes of moving might increase.


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

expat_sourabh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to move to Netherlands. I am into IT with 7 yrs of exp with skills of BI/DW and data migration. I currently stay in India.
> 
> ...


I'll give you some pointers:

- I have 30 yrs experience in IT
- I am European
- I am white (the South European kind of)
- 3 months in the country, no work at all
- Racism and xenophobia raging all over Europe

My advice is, apply from abroad and hope a company will sponsor you for a visa. Move with a job in hand.


----------



## FlyingD (Jan 30, 2014)

Gioppino said:


> I'll give you some pointers:
> 
> - I have 30 yrs experience in IT
> - I am European
> ...


Pretty much what he said, sorry to say..


----------



## Smitherman91 (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes isn't easy to find a job in European countries , I think an important step to do is to contact some companies and ask for employment .


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

Companies (especially in IT) don't even need to hire cheaper IT workers from abroad. They can now hire university students at zero or little cost, in the form of internships or stages. At the end of the stages they have no right to be hired permanently.

I think the next step will be that you will have to pay the company to work and it will happen soon.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Actually stage has always been a part of studies in NL hence that's not the issue. The lack of actual IT investments by companies is an issue.


----------

